# watery discharge?- update!!!



## EmzyJA

for the past couple of days my discharge seems to be a bit watery. the past week or so its increased, its the usual white stuff but now it seems a bit more watery if that makes any sense? ive got a sani pad on and its the usual colour but just wondering if this is normal and if anyone else is having this too? x


----------



## EmzyJA

anyone???? x


----------



## Foxy89

I think I am , but I had loads before then its went quiet? for a few weeks or maybe abit longer but now my discharge is heavier again.


----------



## mrsjoer

I've had it on the odd few days over the past couple of weeks. Figured it's just discharge as it stops and starts. Ive done the "lie down for an hour then stand up" thing and nothing comes out so I'm not too worried about it. If it was coming out all the time then I'd get worried xx


----------



## kimberley_80

Hiya ive been in hospital today because of it, well i had my sweep last friday then saturday was loseing my mucus plug, then all day yesterday when i went toilet i had a small wet patches and thro the night also today, sum was watery then sum was a little dichargy lol like slightly white but mainly just wet if that makes sence anyways they monitored the baby for a while everything was fine then did like this swab thing up me tmi* to see if my waters had broken but all was ok.. if its not born in the next few days natuarlly then least they gave me an induction date for saturday to be induced 12days over.. x


----------



## Lil_Apple

I am having this I have had it alot today actually thats why I came on here for some advice on this..glad I am not alone x


----------



## beccybobeccy

I've been having this too. 
I've had it since about 39 weeks. Last week it changed colour so the MW was concerned it was my waters and that there was meconium. I went to the hospital and they checked me out and confirmed it was just discharge and not my waters and that there was no infection or anything. 
I'm back to just having watery water again now. 
I think if you are concerned you should phone your MW for advice. They will tell you the best thing to do. Whether that it is just to monitor it yourself or whether you need to be checked over.


----------



## hillside

I went to the dr for this exact thing last week. I thought my waters were leaking. They did an internal, and swabbed to check, but it seems that it was just watery discharge (which was different than what i had previously had). 

he did state very carefully that if your waters break, it is usually quite a large amount, but can be just a little leak, and its important to establish is it is in fact your water, becuase they will have to induce labor within 24 hours, as once it goes, there is a high risk of infection for baby. 

If it continues, call your mw and ask her what she suggests doing


----------



## EmzyJA

thanks girls. well i called the mw earlier just to be safe and she told me to come in a get checked. what i forgot to mention was last night when having some fun with hubbi i had a small gush of fluid which i wasnt sure what it was. (i thought i may have gushed sexually lol). anyways midwife checked and couldnt really tell, she said the babys head is that far down she thinks its acting like a plug. but she's fairly confident (although i'm not) that my waters may have gone and i'm booked in for an induction tomorrow morning. eek!!!

although saying that it's not 100% they'll do it if they dont think my waters are leaking so i need to keep all my pads and show them, nice ay. x


----------



## austinsmom

wow, you must be so excited!


----------



## kafs78

OMG - thats gr8......your new baby awaits.

Njoi xx


----------



## Lil_Apple

Thats great hun :happydance: best of luck for tomorrow and keep us updated xx


----------



## Chellepot

Wow, shocker update! Wishing you lots of luck for your potential induction! Hope you get lots of rest tonight, sounds like you might need it :)


----------



## EmzyJA

thank you. i dont know if i'll be able to sleep tonight heehee. i'm trying not to get too excited just incase. i'll defo let you all know what happens. x


----------

